# Help With Outside Smoker



## c west (Mar 2, 2006)

I am wanting to build an outside smoker useing the austin stone that matches or house. I can not find any plans that show me how many or where the fireplace bricks need to used so the stone and mortor dont over heat. Anyone with help i would be thankful


----------

